# ISO: 6.0L exhaust manifolds



## semojetman (Dec 5, 2012)

In search of marine exhaust manifolds for an LS style engine.(4.8,5.3,6.0)

Pm or post if you know any good websites or places that have them.

Thank you in advance.


----------

